# Going outside?



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Occasionally I take DuckDuck outside for a little walk around the house, as I feel he does need a change of scenery sometimes. However, I do keep a tight hold on him (he's very happy for me to keep my hand on his back) in case he would decide to fly. He has been let go of in a 5000 square foot building. He flew straight over to me and all he wanted was cuddles.

I would like to think that, released outside, he would do the same, but if he was spooked by something? Well I'm not sure.

He isn't a bit scared of the cats or cars, etc, in fact when he's outside with me he wouldn't flinch at anything, yet I can't help but think that this would not help him. I don't think that a few of the cats would touch him, he's very big compared to anything I've seen them after before, but if all 12 cats were to take him on, I'm not sure that he would move...

I'm literally talking about a 5 minute walk outside, maybe a little sit down in the grass up the fields, if he wanted. But do woodies tend to be 'loyal', or is he likely to explore and fly away? I don't think I could deal with forever worrying what became of him if this happened, he is a very special bird!

And if you think he would fly away, can anyone recommend a good harness to fit a large woodie?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think a harness would be a good idea for a woodie...and I would be terrified of letting any of mine fly free, not only because they don't have the homing instincts of a feral and might get lost but also because sparrow hawks will take them despite their size.

I take my rescues to the Wing and a Prayer Wildlife Haven, they are kept in a flight pen for, I think 3 ,weeks before they are released, there is a feeding station for woodies that ensures that they see free flying woodies from the cage and know where to find food and a flock so they hang about. But last autumn at least 5 were taken by a female sparrowhawk.

My only experience of tame "wild" birds flying out was a collared dove that escaped. I never saw her again and I know two other PT members who had the same sad experience with escapee doves.

Is there a wildlife sanctuary near you that might let him spend some time in a flight pen?


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Why would a harness not be a good idea?

I might block off the bottom of the dog pen further into the summer (when the weather will be nicer), take the dogs out and let him in there for a while.

I don't know whether I would like the idea of him flying with practically wild birds, even if just for a few hours, what if he was to catch some disease :s?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just worry about a woody being harnessed, even tame ones can panic and he might do that as he wouldn't understand what was happening to him.

I thought that you might be interested in this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=42757&referrerid=560 because it is about another house-pet woodie...I know some of us have them in aviaries, but house-pet woodies are a different experience!


----------

